# Who is responsible for servicing/fixing boiler? Tenant or landlord



## glendale (15 Apr 2011)

Our boiler has stopped working properly, it is delivering significantly less water recently. We have been here a few years and it hasn't been serviced. So it either is broken or needs a service. The letting agent has claimed it is our responsibility to service ie (ie. pay for the service).

This doesn't seem right to me. Any opinions? Can anyone point out where the law/pstb saids otherwise?
Thanks


----------



## alexandra123 (15 Apr 2011)

The Landlord should be responsible for this. It is part of house Maintenance - wear and tear. 

I am not sure where it would state this in the law. Is there anything in the contract ? Normally if you bring something into the house , you are responsible for it but depending on the item involved if the item comes part of the lease then the landlord is responsbile for maintaining it.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2011)

Not very knowledgeable in these matters but if you signed a lease with the letting agent it should state who is responsible for looking after the boiler.  If you haven't got a copy of it ask them to show you theirs.

I would have thought that its the landlord's responsibility but your lease may prove different.

You could also check with www.threshold.ie or look at the www.prtb.ie


----------



## oldnick (15 Apr 2011)

Having just paid for a third new boiler in different properties I am ,as a landlord, really annoyed at the extra expenditure,  but I know without doubt that it was my responsibility.
 Besides the fact it's common sense it's also the law -Res.tenancies Act part 2 "landlords must carry  out repairs,subject to tenant liability for damage beyond normal wear and tear".

For more full wording you can google the Act, download it and stick it in letting agents face telling him that you will withold payment unless fixed or repaired.-or you will have it repaired/replaced  and deduct the cost from the rent.

Repeat everything in polite writing.

However, it'S  probably best to have another -gentle-  word with him first.

-------------
Having said all that,  is it a question of the boiler itself -or just a pressure problem that may be solved very easily and cheaply ?? (free if you check it yourselF)


----------



## ardman (15 Apr 2011)

Personally as a landlord I pay for service annually, It costs around €70 but is allowable as an expense. I feel its worthwhile as it could cost a lot more in the future if the boiler wasn't looked after.


----------



## jpd (15 Apr 2011)

Must talk to my landlady - we had boiler serviced and paid for it ourselves :-(


----------



## pudds (15 Apr 2011)

If I was renting I certainly wouldn't expect to be responsible for looking after boiler maintenance,  and if I was a landlord I wouldn't want my tenants hiring anyone to go next or near my boiler.


----------



## Surfer (25 May 2011)

having been both sides of the renting fence, all those type of maintenance issues are paid by the landlord


----------



## nigey (25 May 2011)

Again I don't have a legal stance on this, but it is up to your landlord.


----------



## NHG (25 May 2011)

If I was renting I certainly wouldn't expect to be responsible for looking after boiler maintenance, and if I was a landlord I wouldn't want my tenants hiring anyone to go next or near my boiler. 

My feelings also as a landlord.


----------



## Bronte (26 May 2011)

Landlord should be getting this serviced regularly and if there is a problem with it he should have it repaired.


----------

